# What's so strange about my wrist watch?



## bobbee (Aug 28, 2016)

No prizes for the right answer, but what is different or unusual about this watch?






































Have fun, I will update when someone guesses correctly.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

My guess is that it`s actually a wall clock that looks like a wrist watch.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

The seconds hand isn't on the top. looks cool


----------



## bobbee (Aug 28, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> My guess is that it`s actually a wall clock that looks like a wrist watch.


 Awww, that didn't last long!

Did you see it elsewhere, I posted it on WUS some four months ago...

Yep, actually a wall clock, got it from a charity shop where they were using it as a display piece, but some fast talking and gentle persuasion on the papery kind soon had me wearing it like a crown in the pub that dinner! (well it was my birthday!)

More pics.

Next to my Omega Geneve.










"On the wrist" ;-)










From behind. The movement is the same as used in alarm clocks, and the "seconds hand" is actually the alarm pointer.

I estimate the date as the 1950's, because of the style/hands.










The strap is amazing, well made and in great condition. It looks better now, as I cleaned it and used some black "Cherry Blossom" to get rid of marks and feed the leather. The buckle is well made and has a small stamp, a triangle with "uTc" inside, and "-186" at the side.










Thanks for playing, however short lived it was.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bobbee said:


> Awww, that didn't last long!
> 
> Did you see it elsewhere, I posted it on WUS some four months ago...


 No, it just seemed obvious to me that it was a clock :biggrin:


----------



## bobbee (Aug 28, 2016)

Good eye! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mahdil Khatib (Sep 27, 2016)

Well i was thinking and thinking and wondering what is different in the watch but after reading the answers i was like really. By the way nice answer


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

bobbee said:


> Awww, that didn't last long!
> 
> Did you see it elsewhere, I posted it on WUS some four months ago...


 He has a few of his own bobbee  :laugh: :laugh: :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

That is awesome, and I want one :laugh:

The biggest giveaway was the first pic, where it appears to be on the back of a sofa. If you had just shown the pics where it's sat on a wooden background (looks like a desk, but is presumably laminate flooring?), I'd never has guessed what was strange about it.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

martinzx said:


> He has a few of his own bobbee  :laugh: :laugh: :biggrin:


 No I don`t


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> No I don`t
> View attachment 10334


 :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## bobbee (Aug 28, 2016)

Davey P said:


> That is awesome, and I want one :laugh:
> 
> The biggest giveaway was the first pic, where it appears to be on the back of a sofa. If you had just shown the pics where it's sat on a wooden background (looks like a desk, but is presumably laminate flooring?), I'd never has guessed what was strange about it.


 Thanks DaveyP, I have only seen one other and that was sold over 10 years ago, and it had no internals or strap.

Yes, background is flooring as it's hard to disguise how large it is on other surfaces, as you noticed! 

It is from J.C. Penney in the US, I have this wrist watch by them too. It's a simple pin lever movement, but is fairly large at 40 mm.










Thanks for the interest people, I shall try harder next time!


----------

